# Which Rifle?



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm going to buy a new rifle soon and I've narrowed it down to 3 rifles. The Tikka T3 Lite, Remington 700 CDL, and Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker. I would like any advice offered. Anyone who owns these rifles or has experience with them share your thoughts!
Thanks!
Alex


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I have had an a-bolt stainless stalker for a while now. I have a lot of rifles but that is the one I take with me deer hunting. I like how the magazine is on a swing out plate, I can swing out the magazine and add another cartridge to it with one hand. The short bolt radius is nice if you have heavy gloves on. With reloads I shoot under 1/2 MOA at 100, with factory ammo it likes its around 1 MOA. Also it was the first rifle I ever bought for myself and I was a broke college student so I really had to save up to get it, so it has some sentimental value for me. All 3 you list are fine and will get the job done, I would spend ample time bringing them up to a offhand position, working the bolt, and choosing whichever one that seems to fit you better.


----------



## drh1175 (Sep 19, 2009)

I had a .270 T3 Lite and loved it. I am in the market as I sold that to a friend (what a mistake!) The GM store has the A-bolt composite stalker on sale for 499 this week. I am gonna pick one up since that price can't be beat. I wanted a wood or Stainless gun this time oh well. I looked at them yesterday and I like them more than I thought I would. What do others think?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I would pick the remington


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Remmy. Actually Savage, but if you want to limit yourself to these 3.......Remmy. :lol:


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

700 all day. got a couple 700s and a 7 best bang for the buck. tikka is a sweat rig(my friend has one and swears by it) Kimber Montana?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I've never owned a Tikka, had Remingtons and Brownings, either one would be ok and will get the job done. But, I too prefer Savage over either.

huntin1


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

I got a Tikka Lite. Very nice gun. I can do 5/8" with factory ammo. I know a couple others that really like theirs as well.
What caliber you looking for?
The Browning would be a nice gun to, however I haven't personally owned one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I like them all, so I am not much help. I can say I have a Browning stainless stalker in 300WSM. I was disappointed until I put in a new trigger spring. You get two springs from Brownells for about $30. Expensive for two little springs, but still worth it. One is a two pound spring and the other is a three pound spring. I put the two pound in my Browning, and the three pound in my sons Browning. It totally changed that rifle for me. My trigger breaks at one pound twelve onces plus or minus an ounce. 
I have a 150 gr bullet that will do under 1/2 inch and a 180 Partition load that will also do under 1/2 inch. It's very picky to reload, but with the right load it shoots great now.


----------



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

What about the Browning X-Bolt? I have one in .270 and love it. Detachable magazine, great adjustable trigger, better recoil pad, slimmer forearm, and bolt unlock button. The A-Bolt is still a great rifle though. The Tikka seems to be cheaper made though usually accurate from what I've read.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Went with the Tikka. Backordered until December...perfect hahaha :******:


----------

